# Tournie this sunday 9



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

SINCE THERE IS NO WERE TO SHOOT THIS SUNDAY ILL PUT UP A TOURNIE ON SUNDAY 2X15 TARGET 3D HERE IS THE ADDRESS 
Parc de tir à l’arc de Valognes

135, rue de Valognes

Vimont, Laval

H7M 4A8


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

ill be there if i dont get eaten by a bear saturday lol.

<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=135,+rue+de+Valognes,+Vimont,+Laval,+H7M+4A8&sll=49.894634,-113.818359&sspn=28.640217,89.648437&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=135+Rue+de+Valognes,+Laval,+Quebec+H7M+3N5&ll=45.587206,-73.714844&spn=0.060558,0.175095&z=13&output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&source=embed&hl=en&geocode=&q=135,+rue+de+Valognes,+Vimont,+Laval,+H7M+4A8&sll=49.894634,-113.818359&sspn=28.640217,89.648437&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=135+Rue+de+Valognes,+Laval,+Quebec+H7M+3N5&ll=45.587206,-73.714844&spn=0.060558,0.175095&z=13" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

dont know why i cant post a map , but here is a link.
http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&sour....576922,-73.700409&spn=0.060558,0.175095&z=13


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

Its working the link


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

bring your lunches cause ill be alone no cooks.or there is harvies or mcdonald not far away or tim hortin.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

geeze Tony. i thought you were gonna make me lunch :slice:
i hope your gonna have coffe its gonna be cold .


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Would be there, but it's mother's day


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

*tournie canceld for the 9 mothers day and bad weather*

well gona snow and rain so ive decided to cancel the tournie for tomorrow plus its mothers day .


----------

